
Launch HN: Relatively No-Frills Product Hunt Launch Checklist - makarov
In preparation for our own Product Hunt launch we have started reading about best practices and pre-launch procedures. Having gathered them in an ugly to-do list, we realised that others might find it useful as well. So we made it a bit prettier and decided to share it hoping that it will make someone&#x27;s life easier.<p>This to-do list is mainly focused on tasks you can achieve in under 7 days, but you can of course copy it to your GDrive and adjust to your own needs.<p>Please, let us know if you find this to-do list helpful and we wish everyone a successful Product Hunt launch.<p>And here&#x27;s the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;relatively-no-frills-ph-launch-checklist
======
smashthepants
In order to see this list I have to:

\- Copy paste the link, which

\- Loads product hunt

\- Find the link to your website on PH's weird UI

\- Finally land on your site (I'm tired already).

\- Click a button "Show me the list"

\- Enter my email address

\- Wait for an email from you.

I'll let you decide if that's an optimal user experience...

------
shopkins
Here's the _actual_ link, so you don't have to give out a temporary email
address like I did:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11Db_mfeUocbPSIN52y8h...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11Db_mfeUocbPSIN52y8heHyCI2S5b3EP6HFxyWmovLk/edit)

I would echo that this is a terribly user-hostile tactic and, to be honest,
makes me want to avoid the main product you're launching.

------
wingerlang
Feels like a way to collect email addresses. Why not just a link to it
directly?

------
maschera
Wow, thanks for sharing.

